# recent commercial project



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Can't begin to tell you how much fun doing that vaulted ceiling over the 20' wide pool was :jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking job Alec! How did you work over the pool?


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW howd you do it?


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks Greate Man


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

We set up 2 stages of scaffold on each side, then ran a 24' plank across. That was tons of fun :jester: 

Was a good job though, took me and a helper about a week.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Job.
How do you get jobs like that?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Did your drops get wet?:jester:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Did your drops get wet?:jester:


lol you could say that. 500% humidity :jester:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

dubinpainting said:


> Nice Job.
> How do you get jobs like that?


Referrals. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great Alec, was it a color change or a freshen up?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Easy clean out too... haha


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Looks great Alec, was it a color change or a freshen up?


Complete colour change - it was some kind of pink before, hadn't been done since it was built (about 20 years). All walls and ceilings are popcorn texture, and they were all cracked from the heavy moisture. 

This was the second half of the project that we just did (December) - we did the other half of the building in May of last year.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

awesome, man that is one of those projects that say alot about your company. THAT better go up on that new site :thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

What building is this?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> What building is this?


The lexington clubhouse. 

Don't tell me that was you I saw earlier today working on the house across the street. I saw a certa van there....


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

No, I'm working on a winery on the westside right now on boucherie.

There are 3 certa vans and 4 certa trucks.

Mine is the older looking truck (not the brand new F150's that Jason Neil and Ian drive )


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

SWEET!!! 

I just took these pictures today when I went to drop off keys. Fired an email to the strata council to let them know where I left them....

Just got an email back to let me know i'll need to pick them up again as i'll be doing the exteriors on their strata units (there's about 100 of them). 

Phuck what a good day. :thumbup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Gratz! Always good to land a contract like that after already having a job go well


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great looking project...congrats on the additional work.That's what I'm talkin' about!!!!!!


----------

